# enregistrement refusé



## philae (19 Mars 2010)

Sous G4 733+système 9 (seul OS installé ), je n'arrive pas à enregistrer mes fichiers Clariscad;
et ce quelque soit leur volume. A l'enregistrement j'ai toujours la même réponse:
mémoire insuffisante, il manque 1k.
Pouvez vous me dire comment y parvenir?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2010)

As tu essayé d'augmenter la mémoire allouée à l'application ?


----------



## philae (20 Mars 2010)

Normalement elle est bonne, car avant je fonctionnais avec un 6200 et je n'avais jamais eu ce problème. Mais si les paramètres d'un G4 en consomme beaucoup, je ne sais plus comment faire pour augmenter la mémoire allouée. Un rappel me ferait du bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2010)

philae a dit:


> Normalement elle est bonne, car avant je fonctionnais avec un 6200 et je n'avais jamais eu ce problème. Mais si les paramètres d'un G4 en consomme beaucoup, je ne sais plus comment faire pour augmenter la mémoire allouée. Un rappel me ferait du bien.



Si l'application est lancée, la quitter, puis faire "pomme I" sur son icone. Dans la fenêtre d'information, Dans le menu local, sous le nom de l'application (celui qui indique "Infos générales""), tu choisis l'option "Mémoire".

Perso, j'ai l'habitude d'augmenter la mémoire souhaitée, puis de mettre "minimum" au niveau de "conseillé".

Cela dit, il n'est pas du tout certain que ça soit la cause de ton problème, mais c'est le premier point à vérifier.


----------



## philae (20 Mars 2010)

Je te remercie Pascal 77, je vais essayer cet après-midi. Tu ne dors jamais?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2010)

philae a dit:


> Tu ne dors jamais?



Si, mais à 9H49 du matin, assez rarement, parfois à mon grand regrêt, je dois dire !


----------



## philae (20 Mars 2010)

Réponse quasi instantanée, c'est formidable! J'ai quand même eu le temps d'essayer la manip,
ça marche! Merci encore,je vais pouvoir rattraper le temps que j'ai perdu pour ces dossiers
pendant le WE. Merci


----------



## philae (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Je reviens à la charge. En fait je ne peux enregistrer qu'une seule fois, lorsque je crée le fichier,
en enregistrant à nouveau, l'écran affiche:
 Espace insuffisant sur ce disque, il manque 1ko.
J'ai essayé avec Clariscad monté sur un disque externe et sur une autre machine(G4 450) et là,
ça fonctionne.
J'ai remplacé le clavier, mis à jour le firmware (il faut que je dise que ce G4 733 refuse de prendre
Os X, version standard-le cd noir).
J'ai tellement l'habitude de ce logiciel, que ça m'ennuierais d'en changer.
ça n'arrive qu'avec Clariscad
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?

merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2010)

Essaie de supprimer le fichier "préférences" de Clariscad ("MacHD:Dossier Systèmeréférences:" tu cherches celui qui correspond à ce logiciel, si tu as du mal à le trouver, tu vas dans les prefs du logiciel, tu en modifie une, et tu tries sur la date de modif).

Ton G4/733 refuse OS X ? il a quelle config (Ram), et il refuse quel OS X (10.1, 10.2, 10.3 ou 10.4) ? C'est un "Audio-numérique" (façade gris/bleu foncée) ou un Quicksilver (façade gris clair) ?


----------



## philae (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour Pascal 77,
je pensais bien que tu étais dans les parages.
C'est un G4 733 audio digital.(gris/bleu et très beau).
Pour les préférences système, je vais essayer cet après-midi (décalage horaire), mais je crains que ça ne marche pas, car j'avais remplacé le DD par l'externe qui dispose lui aussi de Os 9,2,
et le résultat est le même, alors que sur le G4 450 il fonctionne. Le G4 450 dispose lui de 
Os x.4.11 et Os 9.2 est sur le disque externe. Je pourrais me contenter de travailler sur celui-ci,
mais je ne suis pas le seul à en disposer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h46 ----------

J'ai oublié, le GA/733 était équipé de 1,5 en ram lorsqu'il m'a refusé Os x.4.11.
Maintenant il est en 512 en pensant que c'est suffisant pour mon OS 9.2
les autres barrettes je les ai mises sur le G4/450 qui lui en dispose de 1,408


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2010)

C'est curieux, ton histoire, j'ai le même ici (733 Audio numérique, avec 1,5 Go de Ram), je l'ai même fait tourner un moment avec Leopard sans aucun problème avant de transférer ce dernier sur mon nouveau G4 (Fw800 2x1,42 Ghz) et de le remettre sous tiger. 

Ton firmware est bien en version 4.2.8 ? Tu as eu des messages, lorsqu'il t'a refusé Tiger ?


----------



## philae (2 Avril 2010)

En fait j'avais changé le disque dur et mis celui d'un GW 800 1g mono, il a fonctionné les 3 ou 4 fois que je l'ai ouvert -sans- m'en servir puisque sans appli, sauf office, et le jour que j'ai voulu le mettre définitivement il ne s'est pas ouvert: gooong....puis la roue qui tourne,qui tourne et rien. Le problème étant en dehors de mes compétences, je l'amène au CMA Apple qui n'a rien pu faire, La machine ne supportait que Os 9.(CMA très compétent). C'est eux qui m'ont donné le 450 en remplacement.
Du coup, j'ai conservé le 733 pur moi, il me convient très bien pour me applis qui sont toutes en en Os 9, jusqu'à ce problème avec Clariscad.
Hier, j'ai aussi pensé au firmware, j'ai téléchargé la mise à jour 4.2.8 sur le disque externe, recopié sur le 733 et lancé la procédure de mise à jour, tout c'est bien passé, la sonnerie puis le curseur de progression et l'avis que tout avait bien fonctionné.
Redémarrage ouverture d'un fichier Clariscad, et toujours ce message me disant qu'il manque 1ko sur le disque.
Voilà, j'ai tout dit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2010)

philae a dit:


> En fait j'avais changé le disque dur et mis celui d'un GW 800 1g mono, il a fonctionné les 3 ou 4 fois que je l'ai ouvert -sans- m'en servir puisque sans appli, sauf office, et le jour que j'ai voulu le mettre définitivement il ne s'est pas ouvert: gooong....puis la roue qui tourne,qui tourne et rien. Le problème étant en dehors de mes compétences, je l'amène au CMA Apple qui n'a rien pu faire, La machine ne supportait que Os 9.(CMA très compétent). C'est eux qui m'ont donné le 450 en remplacement.
> Du coup, j'ai conservé le 733 pur moi, il me convient très bien pour me applis qui sont toutes en en Os 9, jusqu'à ce problème avec Clariscad.
> Hier, j'ai aussi pensé au firmware, j'ai téléchargé la mise à jour 4.2.8 sur le disque externe, recopié sur le 733 et lancé la procédure de mise à jour, tout c'est bien passé, la sonnerie puis le curseur de progression et l'avis que tout avait bien fonctionné.
> Redémarrage ouverture d'un fichier Clariscad, et toujours ce message me disant qu'il manque 1ko sur le disque.
> Voilà, j'ai tout dit.



Bon, comprenons nous bien, la mise à jour firmware, c'est pour OS X, le problème ClarisCAD, c'est autre chose. Tu as fait ce que je t'ai conseillé deux posts plus haut (deux posts de moi, virer les prefs) ?


----------



## philae (3 Avril 2010)

Oui, je sais bien que c'est 2 problèmes différents, mais je répondais au dernier post en même tant
le principal pour étant Claricad.
Je viens de trouver une information sur le site :claris.net/clariscad/index.html, dans la rubrique dépannage, on expose mon problème, il semble que ce soit un bug de Clariscad avec les nouveaux systèmes. Ils expliquent comment y remédier, mais la manip a l'air d'être assez contraignante, pour tout dire je n'ai rien compris, je crois qu'il vaut peut-être que je procure une vieille machine avec 8.5 maxi. J'avais l'habitude de ces bécanes que j'ai abandonnées car les imprimantes sont introuvables, sauf sur le marché de l'occasion avec la fiabilité que cela peut avoir.
Pascal 77, je te remercie de ta patience, mais c'est sûr tu ne dors jamais.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2010)

philae a dit:


> Oui, je sais bien que c'est 2 problèmes différents, mais je répondais au dernier post en même tant
> le principal pour étant Claricad.
> Je viens de trouver une information sur le site :claris.net/clariscad/index.html, dans la rubrique dépannage, on expose mon problème, il semble que ce soit un bug de Clariscad avec les nouveaux systèmes. Ils expliquent comment y remédier, mais la manip a l'air d'être assez contraignante, pour tout dire je n'ai rien compris, je crois qu'il vaut peut-être que je procure une vieille machine avec 8.5 maxi. J'avais l'habitude de ces bécanes que j'ai abandonnées car les imprimantes sont introuvables, sauf sur le marché de l'occasion avec la fiabilité que cela peut avoir.
> Pascal 77, je te remercie de ta patience, mais c'est sûr tu ne dors jamais.



Ben en fait, j'étais couché depuis trois minutes quand tu as posté ça ! 

Évites 8.5, il est buggé jusqu'à l'os, mieux vaut le mettre à jour en 8.6 (MàJ gratuite). Tu pourrais peut-être essayer aussi de mettre un 9.0.4 sur ton 450 bi pro (son système d'origine) et de tester ClarisCAD avec, perso, c'est quand je suis passé à la 9.1 que j'ai eu le plus de trucs qui ne marchaient plus. Sinon, pour passer en 8.6, tu as plusieurs solutions, dont une passe par OS X (sur mon Fw800 sous Leopard (10.5.8), je fais tourner 8.6 au moyen de SheepShaver, et certaines applications qui ne tournaient pas sous Classic (comme Omnis 7 v3, par exemple) y fonctionnent parfaitement (mais quelques autres, ne veulent plus rien savoir, comme MS Office 98, mais c'est pas grave, car Office, je l'ai sous OS X).

Bon, j'ai voulu télécharger ClarisCAD depuis le grenier du Mac pour le tester avec SheepShaver, mais le lien est foireux, je vais voir ça avec AnN, mais par contre, sur sa page de présentation, il est précisé qu'il tourne de Mac OS 7 à Mac Os 8.6, donc, ça doit être bon. Dès que possible je testerais (je lui envoie un mail tantôt, là je dois partir).

Sinon, pour OS 8.6, il y a quelques machines "New Worls" qui le supportent, les deux premiers PowerMac G4 (PCI Graphic et AGP Graphic, ceux qui ont précédé ton bi-pro 450), le PowerMac G3 "Blue & white", ainsi que les trois premières générations d'iMac (tous ceux avec le lecteur CD à tiroir, et la première génération de ceux avec le mange disque (350 et 400 Mhz produits de fin 99 à juillet 2000 (le modèle à 400 Mhz est le seul iMac à faire tourner 8.6 *et* à avoir le Firewire)). Le Powerbook G3 "Lombard", qui est "Old World", mais dispose de l'USB, s'il n'a pas le Firewire (ceci par rapport à tes soucis d'imprimante) fait aussi tourner la 8.6, et c'est encore ce qui prendrait le moins de place


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2010)

Bon, ben j'ai pu tester la chose, AnN a rectifié le lien du grenier. À condition de passer l'affichage au plus en milliers de couleurs, Claris CAD fonctionne parfaitement sous Mac OS 8.6 et sous SheepShaver (par contre, il ne supporte pas les millions de couleurs, mais N&B, 16, 256 ou milliers de couleurs, ça marche). J'ai pu sauver le document que j'avais créé (un plan extrêmement sophistiqué, qui comportait un cercle et un rectangle :rateau.

Tiens, histoire de tester plus avant, je vais l'installer sur mon PowerBook Duo 230 (qui date, comme Claris CAD, de 1992 )

Par contre, vu que SheepShaver ne gère pas les impressions (j'avais perdu ça de vue dans mon précédent post), une des machines que je citais dans le dit post précédent serait effectivement la solution.


----------



## drs (4 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben en fait, j'étais couché depuis trois minutes quand tu as posté ça !



[mode hs on]
arretes, c'est pas vrai, tout le mode sait que tu ne dors jamais....
[mode hs off]

...et je suis déjà dehors, pas la peine de pousser!


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2010)

drs a dit:


> [mode hs on]
> arretes, c'est pas vrai, tout le mode sait que tu ne dors jamais....
> [mode hs off]
> 
> ...et je suis déjà dehors, pas la peine de pousser!



Je rappelle qu'ici, l'humour est toujours le bienvenu &#8230; À condition d'accompagner quelque chose d'utile, sinon, ça n'est que du flood :mouais:


Sinon, philae, si tu aimes Claris CAD, je pense que tu devrais aimer "Exception", qui est, en quelque sorte, son pendant en 3D.

D'ailleurs, sa possibilité d'exporter la 2D au format PICT fait qu'associé avec Claris CAD, ils pourraient nous refaire une association du même genre que ZZVolume/jesaisplusquelsoftenCAD sur Atari au début des années 90.

Par contre, s'il tourne sur mon Duo 230 sous système 7.6.1, je ne l'ai pas testé sur un 8.6, je vais le faire, mais s'il ne fonctionne pas, je ne saurais pas si c'est à cause du système 8.6 ou de SheepShaver.


EDIT : je viens de le tester (Exception) sous 8.6, il fonctionne (j'ai fait le test sous SheepShaver, en monochrome et en 256 couleurs). Par contre, il faut penser à augmenter la mémoire souhaitée, parce qu'avec les 2600 Ko "par défaut", on a un message d'erreur, suivi d'un redémarrage d'office du Mac virtuel (je suppose que ça planterait un vrai Mac ?).


----------



## drs (7 Avril 2010)

(Pardon pour le flood  )

D'après mes lointains souvenirs, si la mémoire allouée est trop faible, soit l'appli ne se lance pas, soit c'est super lent. Mais je ne me souviens pas avoir eu une appli qui plante à cause de cela, si?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2010)

drs a dit:


> (Pardon pour le flood  )
> 
> D'après mes lointains souvenirs, si la mémoire allouée est trop faible, soit l'appli ne se lance pas, soit c'est super lent. Mais je ne me souviens pas avoir eu une appli qui plante à cause de cela, si?



Mais là, c'est pas l'appli, qui a planté, c'est le mac virtuel : j'ai eu le message comme quoi il n'avait pas assez de mémoire pour ouvrir un document, et quand j'ai cliqué sur Ok, 8.6 a redémarré. sous 7.6.1 sur mon PB Duo (proc 68030), je n'avais pas eu ce problème, après validation du message, j'ai pu quitter l'appli, attribuer de la mémoire et relancer l'appli.

Là, c'est soit 8.6, soit SheepShaver qui n'a pas supporté, mais d'habitude, quand c'est SheepShaver, c'est lui qui quitte, c'est pour ça que je soupçonne 8.6. En tout cas, après lui avoir octroyé 8 Mo de Ram, ça tournait sans problème !


----------



## drs (7 Avril 2010)

ok j'avais pas tout compris...c'est plus clair là


----------



## philae (8 Avril 2010)

Je te remercie Pascal 77. J'ai téléchargé Exeption je vais l'essayer demain. Pour Clariscad, je m'en sers depuis 1992, c'est dur de se réhabituer à un autre. Pourtant il le faudra bien. J'ai pu terminer mon projet en cours, en ressortant un performa 6200 os8.5.1 avec une stylewriter, jai essayé une HP lasejet 6p, scsi-série, mais le performa ne la reconnaissait pas, bien que l'on m'ai dit qu'elle était reconnue comme une laserwriter. Mis à par cela, tout à bien fonctionné. J'ai lu ou entendu que l'on pouvait relier en réseau par un cable ethernet 2 machines. Est ce valable dans mon cas? Si oui comment fait-on? Car comme cela je pourrais utiliser une imprimante moderne le port usb n'était pas encore en service du temps du performa.
Merci encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2010)

philae a dit:


> Je te remercie Pascal 77. J'ai téléchargé Exeption je vais l'essayer demain. Pour Clariscad, je m'en sers depuis 1992, c'est dur de se réhabituer à un autre. Pourtant il le faudra bien. J'ai pu terminer mon projet en cours, en ressortant un performa 6200 os8.5.1 avec une stylewriter, jai essayé une HP lasejet 6p, scsi-série, mais le performa ne la reconnaissait pas, bien que l'on m'ai dit qu'elle était reconnue comme une laserwriter. Mis à par cela, tout à bien fonctionné. J'ai lu ou entendu que l'on pouvait relier en réseau par un cable ethernet 2 machines. Est ce valable dans mon cas? Si oui comment fait-on? Car comme cela je pourrais utiliser une imprimante moderne le port usb n'était pas encore en service du temps du performa.
> Merci encore



Pourquoi n'achètes tu pas un Mac comme celui ci, il peut démarrer en 8.6, et dispose de l'USB, et peut aussi supporter Mac OS X 10.4 si son firmware est à jour, et à 50 &#8364;, l'investissement n'est pas conséquent pour une machine destinée à travailler !

Le problème du 6200, c'est qu'il n'est pas fourni d'origine avec une carte réseau, et pour en trouver une maintenant, que ça soit une "LC PDS" ou une "Comslot 1" (attention, "1", une "Comslot 2" ne pourrait pas se monter dessus), ça risque d'être beaucoup plus compliqué et presque aussi cher qu'un Mac comme celui de mon lien ci dessus.

En fait, il y a sept modèles de Mac qui pourraient te tirer d'affaire, 5 "G3" et 2 G4 : 

- PowerBook G3 "Lombard" G3 à 333 ou 400 Mhz (le premier des deux modèles à avoir eu le clavier bronze, doté de deux ports USB et un SCSI, il supporte de Mac OS 8.6 à Mac OS 10.3.9)

- PowerMac G3 "Blanc/bleu" G3 de 350 à 450 ou 500 Mhz qui supporte de 8.5.1 à 10.4.11

- iMac G3 "Bondi Blue", G3 à 233 Mhz qui supporte de Mac OS 8.1 à 10.3.9

- iMac G3 "Five flavors" G3 à 266 ou 333 Mhz (de 8.5.1 à 10.3.9)

- iMac G3 "Slot Loading" de fin 99 G3 à 350 ou 400 Mhz (de 8.6 à 10.3.9 pour le 350 et à 10.4.11 pour le 400)

- PowerMac G4 "PCI Graphic" ou "AGP graphic" G4 350 ou 400 Mhz pour le premier, et de 350 à 500 Mhz pour le second : de 8.6 à 10.4.11. (les deux PM G4 de la première génération, de 1999)

On peut trouver tous ces modèles d'occasion pour des prix de l'ordre de 50 à 100 &#8364;, voire moins pour les iMac. Par ailleurs, pas mal d'entre eux peuvent être configurés en "Dual Boot" entre Mac OS 8.6 et Mac OS X 10.4.11 (Tiger), ce qui peut-être utile.


----------



## philae (8 Avril 2010)

OK Pascal 77.
 je vais me mettre en quête d'une de ces machines. C'est vrai que c'est un bon compromis.
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2010)

philae a dit:


> OK Pascal 77.
> je vais me mettre en quête d'une de ces machines. C'est vrai que c'est un bon compromis.
> Merci.



Si tu as le moindre doute sur ton choix, n'hésites pas à revenir par ici


----------



## philae (8 Avril 2010)

OK. merci, je te tiendrai au courant.
Merci encore.


----------

